# New old school orion HCCA?



## greg_b (Feb 2, 2009)

i looked and didn't see a post on this- 

Orion's website says they're bringing out a 'old-skool' HCCA amp for '09 has anybody taken a look?

Greg


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

They are all over e-bay. Haven't owned one.


----------



## tbonez3858 (Jun 17, 2008)

I want to see inside of one..I ran HCCA amps back in the day..To truly build an amp of that quality that would take that level of abuse would cost mucho dinero today....


----------



## JayHRC51 (Dec 21, 2008)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> They are all over e-bay. Haven't owned one.


I'm fairly certain that he's talking about a new product that hasn't even been released yet. According to the Orion site, their isn't even any info published on the new product yet.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I assumed he meant one of these 'beauties'. Orion HCCA-D5000 Car Amp - eBay (item 190286439996 end time Feb-19-09 13:00:00 PST)

I am an HCCA fan from the very beginning! I have had them all. 225, 250, 2100, 150r

Would be nice to see an updated version.


----------



## JayHRC51 (Dec 21, 2008)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I assumed he meant one of these 'beauties'. Orion HCCA-D5000 Car Amp - eBay (item 190286439996 end time Feb-19-09 13:00:00 PST)


do we have a throw up emoticon around here? Just about everything Orion has made since they sold has been junk.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm hoping for the red or blue anodization with the smoke injected into it, straight fins, 1/4 ohm stability, and power supplies that don't implode if the voltage gets below 11.8v. If they'll throw some full range D mini amps in there, I'll hock the wife (baby and cars are too precious to me )


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Go to ORION and eventually there will be a pic of what he is talking about show up in the banner. It says new for 2009 or something like that. 

It's the old school red with the 2nd gen's Orion logo.

It's going to take a LOT more than some red anodize and a throwback logo to reclaim what they had in the 90's. Those first few generations of the HCCA's are some of the best amps of all time IMHO. They had the military spec componetry that everyone think makes Linear Power so special.


----------



## greg_b (Feb 2, 2009)

JayHRC51 said:


> do we have a throw up emoticon around here? Just about everything Orion has made since they sold has been junk.


anybody have an xtr2400? i have one and was wondering if it puts out anything close to what it's rated at rms- 1200 4 ohm, 2400 2 ohm.....

maybe if Orion sells some of these old-new amps it could mean others will as well....

Greg


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Whoever posted pictures from CES had a few pictures of the prototypes for these amps in there. Red anodized looked sorta like the R series after ADS bought them with the removable top plate. Those pics are linked through this site somewhere..... Search CES pics maybe... :dunno:


----------



## djknowledge (Feb 12, 2009)

what he is talking about is that orion is bringing back the original hcca amps back. now they are not really the same models just amps fitted into chassis that look like the old ones. it is close to impossible to bring the old ones back as new orion is made by directed. even though they are still close to par with old school orion nothing can beat the originals. they still have high wattage and low ohm capabilities but as far as specs go....they aren't the same. true orions fans would know what i am talking about. i may not have the amps but i have 3 hccas from 1999 and 3 from 2000 so i am a fan.


----------



## underPSI (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## greg_b (Feb 2, 2009)

why couldn't the old specs be used?

I would assume the parts are still available... is there something on there that is prohibitively expensive?

They can have me solder all this stuff to the board, and have a webcam in my lab so you can watch me make it..... and eat cheetos and stuff... look at Hustler...

Greg


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Orion booth at CES...


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Just wait until you see the price on this bad boy: New Orion HCCA 50001 Unveiled at CES 2009 - Abs-Tech - Zimbio

I will say this though.... back in November one of my friends in the industry said they were trying to get the MSRP between $4k and $5k on the big Class D 5000! At least they are between $2,500 and $3,000


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry... no modern marketing department will let an assimilated Brand (Orion into DEI) go truly back to its heritage... They will Harken/call back to the classic ideal... cosmetics & foot print... but the actual technologies will never revert backwards...

Just like a/d/s, Precision Power (PPI) et all, that were sucked in to the vortex of death, called ads-T then eventually DEI.. 

the ONLY brand name DEI hasn't destroyed is CLifford/Avital, because their technology was SOOO far ahead of the Viper line... "beat 'em or Buy 'em".... LOL... 

Bringing back Red Anodized heat sinks & big torroids won't revive the performance...
That's like today's PPI or Rockford bringing back Art Series & Power series... respectively.. not the same...

Rob


----------

